

What the iPad is Missing: Good Typography - nikcub
http://fontfeed.com/archives/ipad-typography

======
nikcub
I submitted this because I found it an interesting and informative article
about a topic that many developers neglect: Typography.

I am trying to learn as much about it as possible to make up for since in the
past: using default font faces in web applications where better options are
available so that it looks better and is more accessible. As seen here, even
Apple is guilty of transgressions at times.

With Typekit, the free Google Font Directory and excellent browser support,
there is no excuse anymore to use standard and/or ugly fonts. There are a lot
of good articles and resources linked to from this article so I hope someone
finds it useful.

